

Nvidia  Tegra With Open-Source Graphics Is Coming - mtgx
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE5MTc

======
ChuckMcM
Sigh, it would be neat if Nvidia was doing this rather than a reverse
engineering team.

